# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN et ISO 9001

## smarties

Bonjour,

Je souhaite savoir si BPMN serait utile dans le cadre d'une certification ISO 9001 de la socit ou je travaille.

C'est pour savoir si je dois me former sur cet outil.

----------


## Oppenheimer

Bonjour,

BPMN (en version 2) n'est en soi pas un outil. C'est simplement un standard actuel de l'Object Management Group. Il s'agit de la notation et de la modlisation des processus d'affaires.

Son intrt devrait rsider dans sa comprhensibilit vis--vis du mtier (et pas seulement tre une modlisation utile qu' l'informaticien).

-De son ct, ISO 9001 est la norme de l'organisme international de normalisation, qui en l'occurrence mne  une certification.

ISO 9001 constitue une documentation payante, qui ne m'est pas utile, donc je ne l'ai pas achete pour la consulter, et ne puis vous rpondre de manire spcifique.

-Par contre, premire distinction:
BPMN 2, en tant que standard, est trs apprciable pour changer, communiquer.
Alors que ISO 9001 est une Norme; c'est un pr-requis trs formel  la certification. Les anglophone ne font pas la distinction entre ces deux types; il y a beaucoup de standards, mme locaux, alors que les normes sont plus restrictives - parfois imposes par l'entreprise, en faveur de son image, etc.

Pour tre trs bref, un standard, a peut trs bien tre l'usage oral du suisse-allemand pour les communications informelles internes  la Suisse, alors qu'une norme vise  corriger une dfaillance, en tant impose.

De mon point de vue, alors qu'une bande minime d'individus peuvent crer un standard qui ne sera jamais utilis par quiconque d'autre, une norme est beaucoup plus exigeante, palliant des maillons faibles pour garantir, par exemple, la prservation des donnes ou la scurit, sur une longue chane.

Bref:
Oui BPMN vous "serait" utile, aprs tout c'est une modlisation qui a pour but de se structurer. Et du moment qu'on s'impose une rigueur, on est gagnant. Par contre, je ne peux pas garantir que la section 9001 utilise cette modlisation. Elle vous sera certainement utile pour comprendre votre propre travail, mais elle risque d'tre inutile pour communiquer ces travaux  l'organisme.

Enfin, je me permets de rappeler un livre de scurit dont j'ai fait une critique, mais au sujet de la scurit. Les auteurs mentionnaient que les normes de scurits ignoraient la pluri-dimensionalit de ce domaine, et proposaient un systme de coches en tableau  deux dimensions, accessible  un ignare.

Donc: ne vous attendez pas  travailler une thorie norme; j'ai l'impression que c'est plus une liste de critre ponctuels  vrifier. Un peu comme l'ide en physique que la diffrence entre un rsultat et une dpart ne dpend pas du trajet suivi.

Enfin, la seule norme que je possde, est dans les bases de donnes, mais ce n'est pas un trs bon exemple, car elle en est  l'Etat de l'Art - c'est donc encore loin d'tre une norme aboutie.

----------

